
Please Stop Calling Suicide Victims Selfish or Weak - dsr12
https://johnpavlovitz.com/2017/07/21/please-stop-calling-suicide-selfish/
======
jarfil
> suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem

Sometimes it's a permanent problem, like getting diagnosed with Alzheimer's or
going blind. Unfortunately there are still a lot of untreatable conditions
which can obliterate one's life.

------
BrandoElFollito
Selfish or weak? I always saw people who committed suicide as the ones who are
taking matters in their hands.

I am absolutely sure that I will commit suicide as soon as I may be a weight
for my family.

I was actually wondering yesterday when there will be a "switch" available,
which has poison inside and requires to confirm every month or so that you
want to stay alive. This solves the problem of an accident where I would be
severely disabled or a neuro degenerative illness such as alzheimer.

I think about this from time to time not because of depression but becaise
this should be something people plan, like heritage or retirement.

------
mirimir
Beautiful and perfect.

My greatest fear is being horribly, painfully and helplessly broken. Too
broken to even kill myself. I have an advance directive, of course. But stuff
happens.

